# Fluval Edge Vivarium



## dmanshep (Nov 29, 2009)

So I keep wanting to get one of these fluval edge tanks and do a small vivarium.. Anyone tried this or can think of some gotcha's I should think about?

My first thoughts are dealing with ventilation.. maybe lighting..

thoughts?


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

This tank already comes with the filter and everything, and the amount of access on the top is minute. I can just about stick my hand through the hole in the top, and thats it.

If you are looking for a "clean" vivarium, perhaps you should look into these tanks:

Aqua Design Amano USA/ADGshop.com- now available in the U.S.A, prouldy offered by Aquarium Design Group. The finest planted aquarium products.


----------



## dmanshep (Nov 29, 2009)

So do you have a fluval? On the link you posted that looks like just clean tanks.. One thing that attracts me to the fluval edge is the stand and light setup.. i've been in reef tanks for about 10 yrs and just got a solana which is a clean rimless tank.. I kind of want to do a fluval because I can't find any info on ppl using them for vivarium's thus making it a challenge


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

dmanshep said:


> So do you have a fluval? On the link you posted that looks like just clean tanks.. One thing that attracts me to the fluval edge is the stand and light setup.. i've been in reef tanks for about 10 yrs and just got a solana which is a clean rimless tank.. I kind of want to do a fluval because I can't find any info on ppl using them for vivarium's thus making it a challenge


I have an Edge Im setting up for fish, not a vivarium. Its really hard to access anything...I dont see how you can have a background or anything in this tank since the area you have to work in is so small like I said.

Theres a reason noone makes it a vivarium, because it would be too much of a pain in the ass.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

It hasn't been out that long... I'd try it with a used one, but they cost too much to be worth it at this point.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

I've got one thats been sitting out in the garage for about the last 3 months now. I saw it, fell in love with it and bought it on impluse bucause it is such a neat idea. As for making it into a viv, I think its possible. You would likely want to focus on very small plants, like mostly mosses, and think about growing the plants from cutting or seeds rather than potting established plants.

I would think just screening off the top with no-seeum netting held on with a rubberband, and adding a tiny 2 watt undertank heater onto the bottom would be all you would need. The heat from the heater would help increase the humidity, and create upwellings of heat out of the viv, thus helping to move air around. Possibly putting a low powered fan that moves air across the opening rather than down into it would help with this. Air circulation I can see being a major issue with this tank for bot a viv and a freshwater setup. Thats why I got it. 

The low surface area exposed to air/ volume ratio of the tank, and its small volume makes this a challenging tank. I imagine a well planted freshwater setup in one of these can make the water hypoxic during the night as the plants use up the available O2. Part of the reason why I like the idea, is having to regulate stuff like that. Just got to get around to actually making it...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

They're awesome looking tanks, they keep catching my eye. Hopefully they will make a larger one in the future, but I'd imagine that will have a hefty price tag.


----------



## dmanshep (Nov 29, 2009)

So I decided to give it a try myself.. So far i'm trying to get a diy humidifier to supply the needed humidity however thus far it keeps clogging so I need to sort that out.. however i'm liking the way it's looking


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Very cool looking! Doesnt it need a drainage layer though?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Maybe I'm missing something here, but I don't see the appeal as a viv. As a fish tank, I can see that set-up having appeal, but set-up for frogs it elludes me. I'm just basing this on the photo


----------



## dmanshep (Nov 29, 2009)

The idea was the tank is yes designed for fish / however we tend to find interesting things when we think outside of the box and push boundaries.. I think that while the standard looking viv's are obviously very successful i like to exercise my mind and creativity to build something that not everyone has already done.

I am really thinking a drainage layer is needed tho..


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

mongo77 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, but I don't see the appeal as a viv. As a fish tank, I can see that set-up having appeal, but set-up for frogs it elludes me. I'm just basing this on the photo


I agree...I think a similar and cheaper look could have been achieved with a rimless tank and some painted wood or something from HD. 

I can see why its a "unique" design but the small opening on the top is such a pain in the ass.


----------



## dmanshep (Nov 29, 2009)

the small opening is a "pita" however how often do we reach in? I don't exactly handle my animals  It was an excuse to do a fun project.. i'll prob add a small fan for ventilation.. for the drainage is the only method like the little balls separated by screen?


----------



## dmanshep (Nov 29, 2009)

After looking at what it will take to do a false bottom and the small hole I agree back it go's i'll setup something different..


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

The key is getting the ventilation perfect, as it is I'm sure it will steam up quite easily.

I think it looks good. If I had the money I reckon I'd build a little paludarium in there, no animals just a small display.


----------



## Globe182jp (Jun 16, 2009)

what kind of top are you using is it screened up or did you leave it open


----------



## dendroderek (Dec 3, 2009)

I really like that this tank offers a view from the top down, without any water distortion. A very simple clean water set up would be awesome! But very spendy for the volume of the tank.

Derek


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

I think that looks great. I'm impressed that your taking on that challenge. It does look like a pain in the ass, but I think it looks awesome and worth at least trying. What are you planning on putting in it since it is so small?


VivariumWorks said:


> The low surface area exposed to air/ volume ratio of the tank, and its small volume makes this a challenging tank. I imagine a well planted freshwater setup in one of these can make the water hypoxic during the night as the plants use up the available O2. Part of the reason why I like the idea, is having to regulate stuff like that. Just got to get around to actually making it...


I have always been under the impression that O2 is byproduct of photosynthesis. Plants actually use CO2 and emit O2 so I don't understand how it would create an hypoxic state. Maybe I'm missing something though.


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

Leidig said:


> Plants actually use CO2 and emit O2 so I don't understand how it would create an hypoxic state. Maybe I'm missing something though.


the issue is that at night photosynthesis doesnt occur but plants still respire so they put out CO2, not to the same extent as the O2 in the daytime they put out but theyre also using O2 to respire..


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

I think it looks pretty spiffy. 

I appreciate the fact that it isn't confined to any plastic borders (regardless of how small it actually is), and it seems almost "projected" from it's base. 

Yes, you could get the same look with a borderless aquarium, but what the heck. Find a way to get some drainage layers going, and you are in business. 

Like someone stated beforehand, it doesn't have to be jammed chock-full of frogs to be neat looking.


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

I also meant to ask, what did you end up stocking this sucker with?


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

cleannn!
It's a little small but I've been hoping for someone to use something like an ADA tank for years!


----------



## dmanshep (Nov 29, 2009)

well I didn't end up keeping it going.. I played with it for a day and realized in reality it was a touch small for a rookie  so I ended up buying a custom cube that can be found in this same forum.. it is working out just dandy  I did love the look of the edge tho


----------

